# Agility Trial



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali and I had a great weekend! 2 qualifying runs in Open standard, one 1st place and one 2nd place. (AKC trial)

Saturday:
In Jumpers, she would have had a perfect run but she knocked the very first bar (out of view of cam, but you can hear it fall). In looking at the vid again, I think she had plenty of room to get herself over it and wasn't set too close to it. It was an awesome run other than that and VERY difficult start. The first 5 jumps and into the weaves was a big challenge but she did exactly what I wanted her to. The course was exactly the same as the Exellent course, but for the Excellent dogs they had to come out of the weaves and take the backside of the jump, then into the tunnel.





In Standard she had another great run. She qualified and got 1st place!!! You are allowed to have one refusal and one wrong course to still qualify. She should have had 2 refusals for the weaves, but the judge was nice or the recorders didn't see or something because only one was recorded. She had a wrong course going into the tunnel from off the A-frame, she was supposed to go to the far end, (which is why I sent her back through).






Sunday:
Missed the Jumpers Q by only one error again. You can hear someone say "she went anyways" and it threw me off for a second. I thought they hadn't hit the "go" button so I went too soon, or I'd done something wrong, so I lost my focus for a second and didn't pull her to the right soon enough so she took the wrong jump. Ah well, other than that is was perfect!





No video for her Standard run because the batteries died right at the end of the Jumpers run. So of course, she qualified!!!! She got 2nd place! The faster dog was Luna, a beautiful blue merle border collie and one of my husband's favorite dogs to watch. She beat Denali by a nearly 20 seconds, smoking fast! Course was 151 yds, Denali did it in 56 seconds and Luna did it in 37. Go Luna!!! 

Denali now has 2 qualifying runs in Standard, none in Jumpers yet.

Nali waiting impatiently









Kaytu was a little bored having to be crated so much, but everyone loved meeting her.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Denali's doing great, congrats!!!


About the 2 refusals in the weaves -- assuming this is AKC and you're in Open, you get three attempts at the weaves. If you miss the first, you get a refusal, but as long as you make it through by the third try, you still only get that one refusal. So they scored it correctly  The third try is a last-chance freebie.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks! I was under the impression that they only got one refusal in Open for the weaves. Oh well! Glad to have the Q


----------

